# This forum is dead



## Ride-Fly

Where are all the De Rosa-philes?


----------



## gomango

Ride-Fly said:


> Where are all the De Rosa-philes?


I'm still kicking around.

Trying to get a bit of a Primato timeline together as well for you.

There certainly is an echo though, isn't there?


----------



## vette

the Merckx forum is as well,theyre kinda related,sad.


----------



## Ride-Fly

vette said:


> the Merckx forum is as well,theyre kinda related,sad.


Two venerable brands and a very weak following here on RBR. But at least the Colnago forum is alive and bustling.




gomango said:


> I'm still kicking around.
> 
> Trying to get a bit of a Primato timeline together as well for you.
> 
> There certainly is an echo though, isn't there?


Hey Grady, thanks for your effort but since I've been having a tough time finding used EL OS Primatos in great shape (just finding any EL OS Primatos regardless of condition is tough!!), I'm just going to go with the Neo P. Close to PTT at the local German distributor/dealer here. Their prices blow away Wiggle. But if you still piece together the Primato timeline, I would still love to learn about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## gomango

Ride-Fly said:


> Two venerable brands and a very weak following here on RBR. But at least the Colnago forum is alive and bustling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Grady, thanks for your effort but since I've been having a tough time finding used EL OS Primatos in great shape (just finding any EL OS Primatos regardless of condition is tough!!), I'm just going to go with the Neo P. Close to PTT at the local German distributor/dealer here. Their prices blow away Wiggle. But if you still piece together the Primato timeline, I would still love to learn about it. :thumbsup:


Hard to decide between the Neo Primato and the Nuovo Classico. 

::: De Rosa :::


----------



## Ride-Fly

gomango said:


> Hard to decide between the Neo Primato and the Nuovo Classico.


I don't like threaded stems so it is an easy choice for me.


----------



## enac

Maybe Christiano De Rosa should sponsor a Pro Tour Team again. He needs to build the brand with the new generation. Get De Rosa bikes being "seen" in the Tour de France. Sponsor a good team, and get the bikes winning Stages again. The time has come. Make it Happen.


----------



## gomango

enac said:


> Maybe Christiano De Rosa should sponsor a Pro Tour Team again. He needs to build the brand with the new generation. Get De Rosa bikes being "seen" in the Tour de France. Sponsor a good team, and get the bikes winning Stages again. The time has come. Make it Happen.


Agreed.

Just about zero profile.

Two of the better racing shops in the Twin Cities are relatively small operations.

Every line they put in has to be well considered.

A marque like De Rosa would work for me, but there is very little recognition from the younger racers and enthusiasts.

The stores can't order inventory and watch it sit.

We used to routinely see a De Rosa or two at local races twenty years ago, but I haven't seen one raced here in five years.

Heck, I see Pegorettis more often at this point.


----------



## kbwh

A riding buddy of mine is putting together a black Milanino now. Chorus and Zonda, Deda Zero100, classic Flite.
Gonna be a very nice.

Come to think of it I haven't seen a De Rosa since the Tour of Norway in May. Earth calling Evgeni Berzin...


----------



## framesti

*where are derosa philes*



Ride-Fly said:


> Where are all the De Rosa-philes?


Well merckx is not in charge of the factory anymore, derosa maybe let his sons take over, in contrast Colnago created a new frame just for his birthday, there seems much more signs of innovation (road discs, anyone?) so they deserve it.


----------



## zmudshark

They made great bikes (not just good, great) and they still do. I think it's hard to get excited over who lays down the sheets of CF. It doesn't matter.

Who touches the flame to the steel/Ti does matter. Going pro makes no sense for De Rosa, all top tier CF is pretty much the same. I suppose they could go boutique, but them they would have to lay off the majority of their work force, and I believe they are trying to avoid that.

Europe in in a monetary crisis, Italy more so. Look no further than Campagnolo.

In the meantime I will ride De Rosa and Campagnolo until I can no longer turn a pedal. They really are that good.


----------



## mriddle

*Not dead...*



zmudshark said:


> They made great bikes (not just good, great) and they still do. I think it's hard to get excited over who lays down the sheets of CF. It doesn't matter.
> 
> Who touches the flame to the steel/Ti does matter. Going pro makes no sense for De Rosa, all top tier CF is pretty much the same. I suppose they could go boutique, but them they would have to lay off the majority of their work force, and I believe they are trying to avoid that.
> 
> Europe in in a monetary crisis, Italy more so. Look no further than Campagnolo.
> 
> In the meantime I will ride De Rosa and Campagnolo until I can no longer turn a pedal. They really are that good.


Well said Zman!
Rode my Primato today, hope you did as well.


----------



## enac

zmudshark said:


> They made great bikes (not just good, great) and they still do. I think it's hard to get excited over who lays down the sheets of CF. It doesn't matter.
> 
> Who touches the flame to the steel/Ti does matter. Going pro makes no sense for De Rosa, all top tier CF is pretty much the same. I suppose they could go boutique, but them they would have to lay off the majority of their work force, and I believe they are trying to avoid that.
> 
> Europe in in a monetary crisis, Italy more so. Look no further than Campagnolo.
> 
> In the meantime I will ride De Rosa and Campagnolo until I can no longer turn a pedal. They really are that good.


I couldn't disagree more with most of your above statement. Yes, De Rosa makes great steel bikes. I hope they continue to do so. I own one myself. Saying that all top tier carbon frames are pretty much the same is blatantly false. Creating a carbon fiber frame from scratch begins with a powerful workstation and an engineering software suite that enables an engineer to design a frame in three dimensions. This is real blank slate stuff. Carbon fiber gives bicycle companies the ability to build their identity right into the frame. De Rosa has done that with their signature downtube that has been a staple on the King, and all its variations for nearly a decade.


----------



## High Gear

Nuovo Classico, hands down. They are both beauties, but I need chrome.



gomango said:


> Hard to decide between the Neo Primato and the Nuovo Classico.
> 
> ::: De Rosa :::


----------



## knightev

i saw a de rosa merak (matte black, green model) with campagnolo chorus sitting in one of the LBS here in paris. it was one of the more beautiful bikes i have seen in person. based off of aesthetics, tradition, and things i've read, i would support de rosa... if i had the spare change. there were two de rosas, in fact, but i forget what the other one was, as i was so smitten by the merak. the best part was that they were placed by a pile of treks and specializeds-- now, they treks (does trek make good bikes?) and specializeds looked sharp, but my goodness, if sharpness is the going metaphor, they were like butter knives next to de rosas razor.

plus the de rosas had campagnolo. . .

gorgeous.


----------



## ultraman6970

Not dead, we just ride our bikes man.


----------



## config

ultraman6970 said:


> Not dead, we just ride our bikes man.


I like this comment!


----------



## ultraman6970

Welcome.


----------



## King Arthur

Ride-Fly said:


> Where are all the De Rosa-philes?



When your byline says you just got fitted for a dean bicycle, what do you think is the problem?:idea:


----------



## wabasso

Ride-Fly said:


> I don't like threaded stems so it is an easy choice for me.


Threaded stems are more versatile.


----------



## wabasso

High Gear said:


> Nuovo Classico, hands down. They are both beauties, but I need chrome.


That Nuovo Classico is stunning.


----------



## wabasso

zmudshark said:


> They made great bikes (not just good, great) and they still do. I think it's hard to get excited over who lays down the sheets of CF. It doesn't matter.
> 
> Who touches the flame to the steel/Ti does matter. Going pro makes no sense for De Rosa, all top tier CF is pretty much the same. I suppose they could go boutique, but them they would have to lay off the majority of their work force, and I believe they are trying to avoid that.
> 
> Europe in in a monetary crisis, Italy more so. Look no further than Campagnolo.
> 
> In the meantime I will ride De Rosa and Campagnolo until I can no longer turn a pedal. They really are that good.


^ this!


----------



## MERAKMAN

Ride-Fly said:


> Where are all the De Rosa-philes?


Still here, but as a father now! Totally knackered one too!


----------



## High Gear

MERAKMAN said:


> Still here, but as a father now! Totally knackered one too!


With ya on that. I have three beating me up.....


----------



## merckxman

Women know better?
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: "Maglia Rosa" Custom 2013 King RS


----------



## A-Style

Hi there, 

I just seeking some advice from some of you lot out there in relation to a potential new purchase of a De Rosa Merak Evolution. 

Admittedly this is something of a forced purchase given the fact that I have recently sustained a crack in the left seat stay as a consequence of an accident on the road recently where someone decided to hit my rear wheel (fortunately I was able to walk away after unscathed). Again it is my intention to repair this bike only I think it will be retired to training status once repaired.

Nonetheless, in going into my LBS I was recommended one of these frames. Admittedly I want Italian and something "less" commercial and aesthetically the bike I believe is pleasing on the eye only aesthetics don't always translate to performance so therefore I'm wondering if any of you out there could give me some more insight into your experiences on this bike.

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!

NB. I would have created a new thread but for the fact that I new to this forum and it wont let me yet.


----------



## High Gear

I would also post this question here- Bikes, Frames and Forks - Road Bike, Cycling Forums



A-Style said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just seeking some advice from some of you lot out there in relation to a potential new purchase of a De Rosa Merak Evolution.
> 
> Admittedly this is something of a forced purchase given the fact that I have recently sustained a crack in the left seat stay as a consequence of an accident on the road recently where someone decided to hit my rear wheel (fortunately I was able to walk away after unscathed). Again it is my intention to repair this bike only I think it will be retired to training status once repaired.
> 
> Nonetheless, in going into my LBS I was recommended one of these frames. Admittedly I want Italian and something "less" commercial and aesthetically the bike I believe is pleasing on the eye only aesthetics don't always translate to performance so therefore I'm wondering if any of you out there could give me some more insight into your experiences on this bike.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> NB. I would have created a new thread but for the fact that I new to this forum and it wont let me yet.


----------



## A-Style

Thanks! I might do that only I need to get a few more posts up!


----------



## High Gear

I love my steel De Rosa. When it comes to carbon, I always liked LOOK bikes. The have been making carbon frames longer than anyone. They look good too!



A-Style said:


> Thanks! I might do that only I need to get a few more posts up!


----------



## A-Style

High Gear said:


> I love my steel De Rosa. When it comes to carbon, I always liked LOOK bikes. The have been making carbon frames longer than anyone. They look good too!


Again this is part of the issue. De Rosa has an established pedigree and history in cycling frames over the year but they seem to be less relevant today then they once were. That's not to say I guess (without knowing of course) that this pedigree isn't translated into today's frames. Again I could be wrong!!


----------



## High Gear

A-Style said:


> Again this is part of the issue. De Rosa has an established pedigree and history in cycling frames over the year but they seem to be less relevant today then they once were. That's not to say I guess (without knowing of course) that this pedigree isn't translated into today's frames. Again I could be wrong!!


I think the question should be asked, are they made in Italy and not in Asia.


----------



## A-Style

High Gear said:


> I think the question should be asked, are they made in Italy and not in Asia.


Fair point!!!!!!


----------

